# Help needed to repair trunk torsion bar



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

Hello--

This forum has been a huge help in learning about/fixing our new (to my wife and me, anyway!) 1993 Sentra XE coupe. We really like the car, so I'm hoping that someone out there can help with this problem we're trying to solve.

The previous owner stuffed her golf bag into the trunk and slammed the lid down one too many times. Now the right side hinge is bent, and the other attachment points on the right side for the torsion bar are also damaged.

I've been able to straighten out the bent parts pretty well--but I haven't been able to figure out how the torsion bars attach. When we got the car, the bars were crossing over each other, in an "X" pattern. Somehow, this doesn't seem right. We've got the plastic clips that attach the bars together, but I'm guessing that the bars should run parallel to each other, and not cross over--?

I'm also not sure if the bars are supposed to be identical in shape. The left bar has all of its various bends (the speaker 'cutout', for example) in the same plane. The right bar has bends in it that aren't all in the same plane--they're at different angles to each other. Maybe the right bar got bent along with the rest of the damage, to the hinge etc.?

If anyone can shed some light on this, it'd be much appreciated. As I said, we've already been able to fix the faulty resistor for the fan blower motor and make some other repairs, all due to the expertise and good will of some of the posters here. So thanks--in retrospect, and in advance!

BTW, this is actually my second Nissan--I used to own a terrific 1977 Datsun 280Z. Now I'm rediscovering the pleasure of being able to work on my car without having to be a computer science genius...


----------



## Twiz (Aug 24, 2004)

Yes the two torsion bars are supposed to cross each other and the plastic clip holds them together at that point. I hope you didn't twist the bars out of shape too much then you're going to have a hard time balancing the trunk lid. I'd say the two bars are identical just by looking at them but don't quote me on it... you can always switch them. Here's a quick diagram I made for you...


----------



## sfsentra (Aug 12, 2005)

Twiz--

Thank you so much! I couldn't have asked for more clear and specific help, and both my wife and I appreciate it a whole lot. 

I managed to get the 'right side' bar out, just to inspect it and try to determine if it was actually bent out of shape, or not. I'm still not sure about that, but now, thanks to your terrific diagram, we can hopefully put things back together properly--and not have to hold the trunk lid up with our hands anymore!

You're a real credit to this board.


----------

